# [AirPlay] est-il possible d'avoir l'image sans le son ?



## AppleSpirit (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour lorsque je diffuse une vidéo (YouTube par exemple) depuis mon iPad vers mon écran plat PC (avec hauts parleurs intégrés) via AirPlay, est-il possible de ne de ne diffuser que l'image et non le son ? Et donc de continuer à avoir le son uniquement sur mon iPad ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2012)

De rien


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Non impossible.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi est-ce impossible ? Ah oui j'oubliais, épuration oblige.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2012)

Ben c'est comme ça tu ne peux pas séparer le flux audio du flux vidéo. Que dire de plus.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Parce que ce n'est pas prévu pour.


----------

